# [NEED TEST] for anyone who use build 10572



## AsvinDG (Nov 5, 2015)

i need someone who use build 10572 to test this mod to increase Virtual Memory
need *CustomPFD v06* and *interop unlock*

first check you default Virtual Memory by going to Storage -> internal memory -> system -> Virtual Memory

then go to:
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PagingFiles

change number in value to 512 512 or more
check you storage -> internal memory -> system -> Virtual Memory

does it change to 512 or not ?

if it messed up, im sorry you need to HardReset you Phone to bring default VM back 


check my other Thread as well:

VM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559

3G only
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/force-3g-using-network-t3241953

Touch option
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/disable-touch-vibration-navbar-t3241550

Camera tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ximize-potential-lumia-win10m-camera-t3192960

Shell Tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/shell-mod-tweak-t3193612


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 5, 2015)

Done on 640 xl build 581. Cannot verify under storage.


----------



## AsvinDG (Nov 5, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Done on 640 xl build 581. Cannot verify under storage.

Click to collapse



yes, me too, build 10581 have bug in storage (cant see internal memory) thats why i need user that still use build 10572 to test it, 
btw is it showing that you have low storage even your storage is not low ?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 6, 2015)

I dont have this error. But i noticed that when i try to change storage preference appear an APLLY buton 
Is not involved this trick from above.


----------



## AsvinDG (Nov 6, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> I dont have this error. But i noticed that when i try to change storage preference appear an APLLY buton
> Is not involved this trick from above.

Click to collapse



apply button ? weird but nice haha


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 13, 2015)

What about this? I used proces viewer xap.


----------



## Potok666 (Nov 14, 2015)

Change 512 and now i have 0B virtual memory , but my phone work normal  L920 10572
Now i have information "low memory"


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 19, 2015)

Now revert because no space to install last build


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2015)

*New build, without this hack:*

picture


----------



## spavlin (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## raghulive (Dec 14, 2015)

spavlin said:


>

Click to collapse



10586.29 or higher doesn't work leads to reset,its waste of time


----------



## myrcello (Jan 18, 2016)

Done on build 10586.63 but i have used VCReg instead of CustomPFD i could obtain 1.47GB, have not tried higher values yet


----------



## david.goshadze (Jan 27, 2016)

I wonder why this topic is so low. I really think a lot of people would find this mod useful, like myself. I can't even sync candy crush saga (my guilty pleasure  ) with facebook. When the edge starts up, the game closes.


----------



## myrcello (Feb 7, 2016)

This is really useful and yes, should be more commented.
I have done a few test keeping some apps on background even games like GTA SA, Batman, Asphalt 8 and several apps the result when I got back into them is that None of them closed while in the background.


----------



## david.goshadze (Feb 11, 2016)

myrcello said:


> This is really useful and yes, should be more commented.
> I have done a few test keeping some apps on background even games like GTA SA, Batman, Asphalt 8 and several apps the result when I got back into them is that None of them closed while in the background.

Click to collapse



Do you mean after this mod? and what device do you have?

Damn it, I used to have Nokia N900 before this device, I was free... These kind of limitations are so frustrating at least to say.


----------



## myrcello (Feb 11, 2016)

david.goshadze said:


> Do you mean after this mod? and what device do you have?
> 
> Damn it, I used to have Nokia N900 before this device, I was free... These kind of limitations are so frustrating at least to say.

Click to collapse



The test was After this mod, i have a Lumia 930.


----------



## david.goshadze (Feb 11, 2016)

myrcello said:


> The test was After this mod, i have a Lumia 930.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I really hope something will change and finally we'll be able to adjust virtual memory to our needs and likes. Or maybe Microsoft implements an logarithm that does the job for us, who knows...

First step might be changing the name of this thread to more self-explanatory so that developers get more interested.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Jul 6, 2016)

*You can move pagefile to D:\*

Hey guys, try moving the pagefile to D:\, it works for me lol! 






Why I did this? I'm having some storage problems on my 535 lol! I can't update to the latest insider build even I uninstalled all apps on C:\ and move everything to D:\ lol! 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 6, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Hey guys, try moving the pagefile to D:\, it works for me lol!

Click to collapse



If it works why you have 0 in virtual memory


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 6, 2016)

The last time I did this, I always got loading and resuming screens even at the lock screen for 2 mins and I had to hard reset.
I had 1gb virtual memory btw.


----------



## raghulive (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> The last time I did this, I always got loading and resuming screens even at the lock screen for 2 mins and I had to hard reset.
> 
> I had 1gb virtual memory btw.

Click to collapse



You can't get virtual memory more than 305MB on WM10,if you feel paging 256MB enough, don't Ivrs pushing file sizre it will be shown in storage.if you want more increase it to max 305MB,IT CREATE a file  C:\windows\305 file of size 305MB & it will be used as cirtual memory corrrectly  , increasing more than 305 like 1024 creates  C:\windows\1024 file but size will be 305 only,addition to virtual memory corrupted causes loading , freezes ,touch problems

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 11, 2016)

Can't write in registry entry to change virtual memory. Lumia 650 interop unlicked. I used custoppdf, interop tools ti chenge the entry but still fail


----------



## YDu8VchU (Nov 1, 2016)

picpic1024 1024 build 10586
default is 256mb


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 2, 2016)

this trick will block the devive to get install new updates.its dangerous. u have to give a hard reset for fix this issue.


----------



## YDu8VchU (Nov 4, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> this trick will block the devive to get install new updates.its dangerous. u have to give a hard reset for fix this issue.

Click to collapse



Yeah sure. Its sooo dangerous. I dont want f•••••g ms updates because this updates f••k my lumia and remove my fm radio.


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 5, 2016)

YDu8VchU said:


> Yeah sure. Its sooo dangerous. I dont want f•••••g ms updates because this updates f••k my lumia and remove my fm radio.

Click to collapse



its up to you.i m not forcing anyone here.just warned.


----------



## LuizSinezio85 (Jan 4, 2017)

*It worked for me!*

Lumia 930 
Build 14977
Interop Tools 1.9


----------



## subaru (Jan 18, 2017)

Work on Ativ S 15007


----------



## Jaripi (Feb 21, 2017)

This is FM radio link for YDu8VchU. It works even with Lumia 950 (just use arrows to change radio stations)

调频广播 (sorry, no link allowed)
Published by
MoeMe


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 29, 2017)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Hey guys, try moving the pagefile to D:\, it works for me lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your problem is that you moved the pagefile, if i am correct, you can return it to default telling the phone where the page is, like this -> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\ExistingPagingFiles  value is \??\U:\pagefile.sys  change it to u:\pagefile.sys and you will have your vm back. At least that worked for me.


----------



## tl1238 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Same way from controlset001*

Maybe I need to set both controlset001 and current controlset or only currentcontrolset??? Same way from them.


----------



## texas7412 (Mar 31, 2017)

AsvinDG said:


> i need someone who use build 10572 to test this mod to increase Virtual Memory
> need *CustomPFD v06* and *interop unlock*
> 
> first check you default Virtual Memory by going to Storage -> internal memory -> system -> Virtual Memory
> ...

Click to collapse



Changes for me  Can also go to 1024 1024 ^-^


----------



## muiz6849 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm using Lumia 650.. After I increased the virtual memory to 2048.. I cannot update my phone.. Error image attached below.. Tried decrease virtual memory to 128, but my virtual memory is still 1GB when checked in storage settings and still cannot install updates..


----------



## marianodelfino (Aug 9, 2017)

muiz6849 said:


> I'm using Lumia 650.. After I increased the virtual memory to 2048.. I cannot update my phone.. Error image attached below.. Tried decrease virtual memory to 128, but my virtual memory is still 1GB when checked in storage settings and still cannot install updates..

Click to collapse



It can be fix, i found how to but your device will still be bugged even tho if you revert the vm to default, i already posted the solution in another thread. The thing is, i had the same problem as you even after fixing the problem. You will need to hard reset, sadly.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 9, 2017)

Use wptweaker to decrease paging size.


----------



## cervikpetr (Oct 28, 2017)

*L830*

Its work in version 14393.1770 on L830?


----------



## uiqjirka (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes.


----------

